# (OH) Choc Lab: HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH, CGC



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

*(OH) Choc Lab: HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC TDI, MN Pass, 500 Pt Club*

Very Dark Chocolate Stud. HRCH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC TDI, (Passed the 2011 Master Nationals, Qualified for the 2012 Master National) sire is FC-AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x SHR Sassy Senorita JH (out of FC_AFC High Tec CEO), 75-80 lbs working weight, HRCH title at 17 months, MH title at 2 years 10 days, Completely amateur trained, never force fetched or been on a collar! Extremely handsome male, dark chocolate and as good in the house as in the field. OFA Good, eyes cerf., elbows good, EIC clear, CNM clear, Cardiac normal, Thyroid normal, Patella normal, PRA Non-Carrier, RD/OSD Non-Carrier & Narcolepsy Non-Carrier. Natural/Frozen/Chilled available. See more info and pictures on our website. www.trinitylabs.net


Sire of: HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide River Rush MH CGC
- *UH at 7 months. Youngest UH title in HRC history.*
- HR at 8 months. 3rd youngest chocolate HR.
- 1st HRCH pass at 9 months
- *HRCH at 10 months. Youngest chocolate HRCH.*
*Youngest Dog to ever hold both the HRCH and UH titles in History*
- 1st MH pass at 11 months at Master National Club Tests,
- MH title at 22 months
Qualified for the 2011 and 2012 Master National

[/I]HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC (FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Riverwood JH {FC AFC High Tech CEO x Sommit's Sweet Dancing Dolly JH})

Clearances:
OFA Good Hips LR-179023G25M-VPI
Normal Elbows LR-EL41819M25-VPI
CERF LR-54827
Normal Cardiac LR-CA3426/25M/P-VPI
Normal Patella LR-PA315/25M/P-VPI
Normal Thyroid LR-TH371/25M-VPI
EIC Non-Carrier D08-065147
CNM Non-Carrier LR-CNM09-237-M-PIV
PRA Non-Carrier OptiGen # 09-9969
RD/OSD Non-Carrier & Narcolepsy Non-Carrier OptiGen # 09-9969
DNA Profile V497914 - AKC & UKC Registered

Rip has 610 points in the HRC at 3 1/2 and 8 Master passes.
He Obtained his HRCH title at 17 months and his MH title at 2 years and 10 days. Passed the 2011 Master National, Qualified for the 2012 Master National. Approximately 30 MH passes as of Jan. 2013

Sired: HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide River RushMH CGC (Youngest UH in HRC history at 7 months, 3rd youngest chocolate HR in HRC history at 8 months, HRCH pass at 9 months, HRCH title at 10 months making her the youngest chocolate HRCH in HRC history. 1st Master pass at 11 months!! MH title at 22 months!). Qualified for the 2011 and 2012 Master National.

Rip can be viewed at http://www.trinitylabs.net/AboutRip.htm

5 Generation Interactive Pedigree Here
5 Generation Interactive Pedigree Every name is a link that will bring up a page about each and every dog including accomplishments, titled offspring, titled siblings, health clearances, photos, etc,


----------

